# Odd find today



## fasthunter (Sep 15, 2006)

MUSHY1 said:


> Thanks for the info Fasthunter.......Sweet pics on Iraq, Just hope you dont have to go back there......Man, Ive seen those Shrooms now and again, wish i would have known i could eat them.....Love my Mushrooms. Im gonna have to get me a book on edible shrooms soon.....
> 
> Mushy


 Thank you Mushy. I'm not in the military anymore so I should be ok and my inactive ready reserve time is almost up. (That's where you can still get called even though you have no military obligations whatsoever.) My little brother is going later this summer though. Also, if you remember where you saw the hens they tend to grow in the same spot year after year. May help on the searching. They taste phenominal too. Here's a super easy way to cook them. Mix salt, pepper, and flour in a bowl. Just barely wet chunks of the petals from the mushroom and coat it in the flour. Deep fry it until it's golden brown and dip in ranch dressing:corkysm55:corkysm55:corkysm55 They go good in alot of other dishes as well. I really like it in sherry chicken with some pasta.


----------



## fasthunter (Sep 15, 2006)

twohats said:


> Here is one from last fall. They sure do have a lot of flavor.


 That's a nice one!!


----------

